# Farrier prices??



## jess_ruby (9 May 2019)

Hi everyone, 

What are you all paying your farriers for shoes/trims??

I have finally found a farrier that replies, they charge Â£25 for a trim which is more expensive that the others I have tried but he replies!

I haven't recently got a new pony who has front shoes on, she needs them sorting and a trim all round I presume he has said Â£55 for this??

Seems a little steep to me I remember when trims were Â£15 and fronts were max Â£40? But I know things change so just wondered what you all pay ðŸ™‚


----------



## ihatework (9 May 2019)

Â£25 for a trim and Â£95 for a set with road nails and stud holes


----------



## BenvardenRach2 (9 May 2019)

Â£25 trim
Â£45 fronts
Â£75 full set

pretty reasonable I'd say! we are in wales


----------



## Lacuna (9 May 2019)

Barefoot trim is Â£25-35 by us in Oxfordshire

(sorry don't know for shoes.)


----------



## Myloubylou (9 May 2019)

BenvardenRach2 said:



			Â£25 trim
Â£45 fronts
Â£75 full set

pretty reasonable I'd say! we are in wales
		
Click to expand...


Same in Northamptonshire, knocks Â£5 off a set if shoe refits


----------



## HeyMich (9 May 2019)

Â£30 trim
Â£55 front shoes
Â£80 full set

Central Scotland


----------



## fusspot (9 May 2019)

I am on the Surrey/Hampshire border and those are quite cheap.A lot round here pay about Â£35 trim,Â£55-Â£60 for fronts and over a Â£100 for a full set.
Tbh I would pay the extra just knowing the farrier was going to respond and turn up for you especially if you have had problems just getting them to respond.My farrier isnâ€™t the cheapest but very good and is turning work away.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (9 May 2019)

Â£30 trim
Â£40 fronts only
Â£75 full set
Central Scotland


----------



## dogatemysalad (9 May 2019)

Staffs/Cheshire border. Trim is now Â£25, and full set is Â£70. Farrier is a genius for keeping the 3 legged one, sound and comfortable in the field.


----------



## PapaverFollis (9 May 2019)

Â£25 trim
Â£60 for fronts.
Full set?  Not happening! Lol

To be fair he drives for at least 1hr 30mins to get to us but is reliable ( finally found one that is!) so I'm happy to pay a steeper price.  There is no actual local farrier at the moment.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 May 2019)

Maybe I should stop complaining at paying Â£20 a trim! 

It's Â£20 trim, Â£40 front, Â£80 full set. -Â£5 for a refit of the same shoes.


----------



## ponios (9 May 2019)

Â£30 for a trim and Â£75 for a set in South West


----------



## Hollychops (9 May 2019)

Â£20 for a trim all round and approx Â£64 for a full set, with road nails and stud holes. the full set price may have changed as i havent had either of ours shod for a couple of years as they are retired, this is in Lincolnshire


----------



## meleeka (9 May 2019)

EKW said:



			Maybe I should stop complaining at paying Â£20 a trim!

It's Â£20 trim, Â£40 front, Â£80 full set. -Â£5 for a refit of the same shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Same here I think although itâ€™s years since I had anything shod.


----------



## Violet (9 May 2019)

Around Â£70 full set new shoes with stud holes/or road studs. Lincolnshire.


----------



## chaps89 (9 May 2019)

Â£117.60 including vat, travel and road nails for set of 4 shoes. In 3 years he's never let me down once and her feet are great. That's in Surrey.


----------



## SpringArising (9 May 2019)

25 for a trim and 45 for fronts. 40 if a refit of the same shoes.


----------



## Lindylouanne (9 May 2019)

Farrier/trimmer A Trim Â£35
Farrier B full set shoes with road nails Â£90
Oxfordshire


----------



## oldie48 (9 May 2019)

Â£25 for a trim, Â£100-120 full set with tungsten road nails, shoes are specialist not remedial though. Worth every penny IMO,  he never lets me down and has made a huge difference to all my horses way of going.


----------



## indie1282 (9 May 2019)

Â£25 for a trim
Â£47.50 for fronts

I dont have a full set but think it's around Â£75 
Cornwall


----------



## teddypops (9 May 2019)

Trim Â£20, front shoes & trim hinds Â£40, full set Â£70


----------



## blitznbobs (9 May 2019)

25 for a trim
75 full set

Cheshire


----------



## Araby (9 May 2019)

25 for a trim
Mine not shod, but friends is Â£75 for full set

South Cambridgeshire/Bedfordshire borders


----------



## emilylou (9 May 2019)

Â£80 for full set. Good farriery is not always cheap. There are others in the area that dont charge as much but better to pay more for a good job.


----------



## Megan V1 (9 May 2019)

Mine are barefoot I pay Â£25 for a trim for the horses but just Â£10 for my shetlands trim.


----------



## Surbie (9 May 2019)

Â£25 trim
Â£45 fronts
Â£70 all round - I don't do studs/road nails so no clue about those. Farrier's fab.

South London/Surrey


----------



## Nudibranch (9 May 2019)

40 a trim. 95 the last full set I had although they were for a 17.3 with big feet. There are cheaper around here but unless you like the long toe/underrun heel look then its bargepole....

Ets he always turns up, and texts when he's on the way, which is also a rare thing round here.


----------



## jess_ruby (9 May 2019)

Thank you all for your responses it really means a lot! So it's looking like 55 is about right as sounds like some are cheaper but also some are more expensive! I'll stick with this one then rather than try and find another and probably be let down again! 

Thanks once again my fellow equestrians ðŸ´


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 May 2019)

my old farrier was Â£65 for a full set with road nails but i had been using him for 15 years and always paid him cash on the day and he knew i was very short of money so when others went up to Â£75 he left mine as it was.

the next farrier who had been shoeing my loan horse all of her life charged Â£95 full set with road nails...both farriers are good and are well respected in my area and neither ever let me down and on the very odd occasion a shoe was lost they came out immediately with no charge.  i think i have been lucky when i hear tales of being unable to rely on farriers...


----------



## AandK (9 May 2019)

Iâ€™m West Sussex. Â£26 trim, Â£56 fronts (incl trim hinds) and Â£86 full set.


----------



## poiuytrewq (9 May 2019)

I just paid Â£120 for some kind of heart bar style shoes in front and normal hind. 
Normally Â£70 a set. Trims and fronts seem to vary ðŸ˜³


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 May 2019)

NW Surrey, Â£20 trim, Â£90 a set (went up from 80 at start of the year).
Brilliant farrier, always on time, returns calls within a day, quicker if emergency.


----------



## cold_feet (9 May 2019)

Â£96 full set.  Essex


----------



## HiPo'sHuman (9 May 2019)

Â£20 trim
Â£40 fronts
Â£70 full set

I've used him for years though and he does my full set and a trim for Â£80, love his work and we have a laugh  North West


----------



## bubsqueaks (10 May 2019)

Wow Im astounded by some of these prices getting over Â£100.00 especially given the need to reshoe every 6-8 weeks.
The normal around central Essex is Â£70.00 for full set, Â£5.00 for nails or studs, Â£20 for trim.
We currently pay Â£42.00 for barefoot trim which yes I think is quite expensive too!


----------



## Tihamandturkey (10 May 2019)

I live in the Mid West of Ireland & pay â‚¬75 for full set with road pins. Brilliant farrier really knows his stuff.

Hot shoeing is approx â‚¬100 per set - few farriers seem to do it.

I'm amazed that costs don't seem to have risen much in some areas since I left the UK in 1996.

I was paying around Â£50 for a set in Berkshire then ðŸ¤”


----------



## bubsqueaks (10 May 2019)

I guess its all linked to supply & demand - so many more people are kicking off the shoes going barefoot which will obviously be having an impact & now there is competition from barefoot trimmers added to the mix.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (10 May 2019)

Good point - hadn't thought of the barefoot thing ðŸ˜¯


----------



## Hormonal Filly (10 May 2019)

South West, farrier just put prices up.. Â£84 for full set inc. road nails


----------



## Pinkvboots (10 May 2019)

Fronts Â£45
Trim Â£20

I have used him years and I don't think he has put mine up at all over the years.


----------



## Orchard14 (10 May 2019)

Â£85 a set, Â£50 for fronts and trim back, Â£25 for barefoot trim. I think our farrier has put his prices up once by Â£5 in the 10+ years heâ€™s seen to our horses


----------



## Bojingles (10 May 2019)

Crikey. *Gulp*. Â£20 trim, Â£35 fronts, Â£65 all round. Always on time, always replies to messages promptly. After reading this thread I'm NEVER changing farrier!! Cheshire.


----------



## Jasper151 (10 May 2019)

Â£30 fronts (with trim on backs)
Â£60 full set

Looking at the prices already stated, it looks like we are quite lucky!


----------



## TelH (10 May 2019)

I have 6 ponies trimmed for Â£132, so Â£22 each, in North Yorkshire. My old boy used to have front shoes and back feet trimmed for Â£50 but he has been in horsey heaven since summer 2017 so I don't know if the price of shoes has changed since then.


----------



## tankgirl1 (10 May 2019)

Barefoot trimmer Â£30 for a single pony, Â£25 if there are others on the yard


----------



## SallyBatty (10 May 2019)

Â£72 for a full set and Â£46 for fronts only.  Both prices include trim all round and 2 road nails in each shoe.


----------



## mandyroberts (10 May 2019)

Â£25 trim, fullset just gone up to Â£75. Beds/Herts borders


----------



## Steerpike (10 May 2019)

Â£78 for refits, Â£80 for a new set, road nails are Â£1 each I think then pads, gel are extra depending on which pads I have. My farrier is great replies to messages quickly and is always on time and was an hour early last time after asking if he could come early! I'm in the Cotswolds.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (10 May 2019)

Midlands, don't know how much for a trim but fitting a full set is Â£70, there is hardly any difference in price for fitting refits so never bother.


----------



## Dancing_Diva (10 May 2019)

Â£15 for a trim in Kent. All are barefoot so cannot comment shoe prices!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (10 May 2019)

Â£97 for a full set includes one extension and wide toed shoes on hinds. 

Had farrier for 14 years and heâ€™s very reliable and very attentive to foot balance and patient with my older horse whoâ€™s a bit stiff behind. Wouldnâ€™t change.


----------



## mrmac (11 May 2019)

My lovely farrier charges me Â£10 for a trim and Â£50 for a full set. Iâ€™ve been using him for years and heâ€™s a darling. I have no idea what he charges everyone else. Iâ€™m very, very lucky x


----------



## holeymoley (11 May 2019)

Current one is Â£75 full set, Â£70 refits. My remedial vet farrier is Â£110 for heartbars.


----------



## Fruitcake (11 May 2019)

Reading this has just made me realise I have no clue what our farrier charges!
OH works from home so always sorts it out and pays! 
I feel a bit bad now...


----------



## Trakky14 (28 January 2022)

I know this is an old post but does £87 for a set of shoes sound about right? Nothing special just bog standard shoes for a pony


----------



## Hollychops (28 January 2022)

I suppose it depends where you are. Thats about standard for a full set round here, hot shod as well


----------



## Trakky14 (28 January 2022)

Hollychops said:



			I suppose it depends where you are. Thats about standard for a full set round here, hot shod as well
		
Click to expand...

Shropshire/West Midlands. Thanks


----------



## awelshandawarmblood (28 January 2022)

Wales £30 trim, £55 fronts with rear trimmed & £85 full set. Both mine are now barefoot though. He's the best farrier ever always on time & never let me down in over 14 years.


----------



## spacefaer (28 January 2022)

@Trakky14 we're in Shropshire and pay £80/set inc road nails, if that helps


----------



## Trakky14 (28 January 2022)

spacefaer said:



@Trakky14 we're in Shropshire and pay £80/set inc road nails, if that helps
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! This one is very highly recommended so sounds about right then. We'd like to try taking backs off but I'm scared in case he goes lame and takes months to get sound...🙈


----------



## Steerpike (28 January 2022)

I'm now paying £60 a set with road nails and £25 a trim in Mid West Wales


----------



## spacefaer (28 January 2022)

@Trakky14  can I ask who it is?


----------



## AandK (28 January 2022)

AandK said:



			I’m West Sussex. £26 trim, £56 fronts (incl trim hinds) and £86 full set.
		
Click to expand...

Updated for 2022, £30 a trim and £90 full set.


----------



## Starzaan (28 January 2022)

I pay £110 for a full set for each horse.


----------



## Backtoblack (28 January 2022)

£30 a trim Shropshire


----------



## Lulay (28 January 2022)

I pay £30 per trim Berkshire, but my wonderful farrier does come over from Essex


----------



## holeymoley (28 January 2022)

I’m now £59 for two front shoes with road pins and a trim behind.


----------



## meleeka (28 January 2022)

£20 Hampshire, but I’m part of a whole day’s work.  I wouldn’t have a clue about shoeing.


----------



## throwawayaccount (29 January 2022)

£30 trim Cheshire, £80-90 for full set (depending on farrier)


----------



## Hepsibah (29 January 2022)

I was feeling a bit hard done by for paying £30 a trim but I'll give my head a shake after reading these.


----------



## Mrs B (29 January 2022)

£87 inc 4 road nails in Dorset/Devon.


----------



## Surbie (29 January 2022)

Surbie said:



			£25 trim, £45 fronts, £70 all round. Farrier's fab.

South London/Surrey
		
Click to expand...

Updated for 2022 - from April it will be £25 trim, £50 fronts, £80 full set. Farrier still fab.


----------



## Starzaan (29 January 2022)

Just to add to my above post, I’m in Hampshire, and my farrier is about as qualified as it’s possible to be. He’s absolutely wonderful, and within one shoeing he took my old boy from doddery and possibly needing a bute trial, to totally sound. That sealed the deal for me!


----------



## chocolategirl (29 January 2022)

jess_ruby said:



			Hi everyone,

What are you all paying your farriers for shoes/trims??

I have finally found a farrier that replies, they charge Â£25 for a trim which is more expensive that the others I have tried but he replies!

I haven't recently got a new pony who has front shoes on, she needs them sorting and a trim all round I presume he has said Â£55 for this??

Seems a little steep to me I remember when trims were Â£15 and fronts were max Â£40? But I know things change so just wondered what you all pay ðŸ™‚
		
Click to expand...

I pay £82 for a new set, extra if I want stud holes, and £26 for a trim. Been with my farrier for about 25 years, I know I can get it quite a bit cheaper, but I’m happy with his work, and I’m a very loyal customer.


----------



## tda (29 January 2022)

£25 Per trim, he usually does 4/5 each time, haven't had anything shod for a while but I think last time it was £45 for fronts only.


----------



## ed&arch (31 January 2022)

I just found a new farrier (Cheshire) - stupidly didn’t ask for prices before getting them out.. 

£80 for a Shetland trim and pony trim

Won’t be rebooking with them anytime soon


----------



## TPO (31 January 2022)

I'm £30 per trim by a farrier but no clue on his shoeing prices.

Fife and Kinross area in Scotland


----------



## Peglo (31 January 2022)

Hepsibah said:



			I was feeling a bit hard done by for paying £30 a trim but I'll give my head a shake after reading these.
		
Click to expand...

I pay £40 a trim 🤦🏼‍♀️ Not much options here either. Good job the girls are pretty 😂


----------



## OldNag (31 January 2022)

£25 trim (bargain), £50 for fronts.  No idea on full set.


----------



## Limit (31 January 2022)

I'm in Devon.
Mine are retired, so trims only @ £25.00 (went from £20.00) two years ago.
I book the next visit before he leaves, he will message a time the day before. Always on time, and 100% reliable. Worth every penny !


----------



## Spotherisk (31 January 2022)

I’m also in Devon, have a very good farrier who is on time, reliable etc etc.  Mine also have trims, it’s £65 inc VAT for two cobs.  Farrier was saying a full set is about £85-90 around here.


----------



## abbijay (31 January 2022)

ed&arch said:



			I just found a new farrier (Cheshire) - stupidly didn’t ask for prices before getting them out..

£80 for a Shetland trim and pony trim

Won’t be rebooking with them anytime soon
		
Click to expand...

I pay £40 for a trim in Cheshire but they're Clydesdale feet not a Shetland  possibly better behaved than the average shetty though 
And thinking about it I did get a freebie in the run up to Christmas. There might have been a case of beer for the lads and a bottle of VERY good champagne for my farrier and his wife (she liveries my other horse). That was a first in 12 years of horses though!


----------



## Birker2020 (31 January 2022)

jess_ruby said:



			Hi everyone,

What are you all paying your farriers for shoes/trims??

I have finally found a farrier that replies, they charge Â£25 for a trim which is more expensive that the others I have tried but he replies!

I haven't recently got a new pony who has front shoes on, she needs them sorting and a trim all round I presume he has said Â£55 for this??

Seems a little steep to me I remember when trims were Â£15 and fronts were max Â£40? But I know things change so just wondered what you all pay ðŸ™‚
		
Click to expand...

£90 for full set shoes and road nails


----------



## Archangel (31 January 2022)

£20 a trim Carmarthenshire.  He is brilliant as well.


----------



## Pippity (31 January 2022)

Mine hasn't charged me anything for the past three visits, despite my best attempts to give him some money.

(He's just rasped a couple of rough edges each time, not even a proper trim, and he's been seeing a few other horses on the yard in the same visit.)


----------



## TheLoneWanderer (31 January 2022)

£80 a set old un reliable utter piss taking farrier. (See my post 'Un reliable farrier) New farrier £75 a set, not seen her work yet but she was highly recommend


----------



## lynz88 (1 February 2022)

I'm in Surrey and pay £25 for a trim.  When I had wedges and bar shoes (+ road nails as mine would slip and slide and became very nervous on the slightest grade), I paid £130


----------



## lynz88 (1 February 2022)

Surbie said:



			Updated for 2022 - from April it will be £25 trim, £50 fronts, £80 full set. Farrier still fab. 

Click to expand...

I wonder if we have the same farrier as I got a message last week with these prices.


----------



## Surbie (2 February 2022)

lynz88 said:



			I wonder if we have the same farrier as I got a message last week with these prices.
		
Click to expand...

I think we probably do.


----------



## spotty_pony (2 February 2022)

£100 for full set with copper nails, £50 for fronts, £30 for a trim. I am in Lincolnshire. The price has just increased from £90 for a set but he is a very good farrier and has improved my horses feet a lot so I am happy to pay it.


----------



## Lindylouanne (2 February 2022)

HappyHollyDays said:



			Farrier/trimmer A Trim Â£35
Farrier B full set shoes with road nails Â£90
Oxfordshire
		
Click to expand...

Update for 2022

Now just using Farrier A as they are both unshod. £72 for the pair.


----------



## Deltofe2493 (12 May 2022)

Adding to the mix, remedial farriery: 

Normal front shoes - £45 
Heart bar (although only half way down frog) - £85 

+ VAT = £150 altogether. I knew the bar shoes would be more but almost had a heart attack. Thankfully mare only needs 2 more rounds of these (I hope). 

This is a new farrier. My farrier moved away and was charging me £80 for a full set. He said any new clients he was taking on he was quoting £100. 

Cost of living i guess!!


----------



## Red-1 (12 May 2022)

New and magnificent farrier, £86 a set with stud plugs for the roads. Trim £45.


----------



## flying_high (12 May 2022)

Barefoot farrier (fully qualified farrier who now only does barefoot horses). 

£50 a trim, but not sure how much of that is travel. He only does my horse at the yard, and isnt local. 

But he definitely improves my horses feet, is working with recent x-rays, and doesnt take too much off or leave him sore.


----------



## Lady Jane (12 May 2022)

Farrier full set £80, trim £30


----------



## equestriansecretsquirrel (16 May 2022)

At the moment it’s £25 for a trim. £50 for two front shoes and £70 for all four shoes. £5 extra for road studs.


----------



## hock (16 May 2022)

£40 a trim and £60 for fronts. He’s expensive but he comes a long way and he’s very good.


----------



## AandK (16 May 2022)

AandK said:



			I'm West Sussex. £26 trim, £56 fronts (incl trim hinds) and £86 full set.
		
Click to expand...

Updating as my reply is 3yrs old now, mine has gone up £4, £90 full set and £30 trim.


----------



## Ratface (16 May 2022)

£25 for a trim.  Highly skilled, patient chap. I'd gladly pay more.  He's done my horse for years, both shod and now unshod.


----------



## chocolategirl (16 May 2022)

chocolategirl said:



			I pay £82 for a new set, extra if I want stud holes, and £26 for a trim. Been with my farrier for about 25 years, I know I can get it quite a bit cheaper, but I’m happy with his work, and I’m a very loyal customer.
		
Click to expand...

Mine put his prices up on 1st April as he does every year by £2 so now £84 and £28 respectively.


----------



## Sandstone1 (16 May 2022)

Trim is £30, recently gone up from £25.  Mine are barefoot so dont know how much for shoes.


----------



## Irish-Only (17 May 2022)

I'm on the Devon/Somerset border and it's recently gone up to £96. Would be sort of okay if I thought it was top notch shoeing but it isn't.  We moved here 10 months ago and I left behind my brilliant training farrier. There seems to be a running theme on the way farriers shoe around here and it gives me a ruddy headache, and the trouble is one persons view of what is a good farrier isn't always helpful. I did start 'door knocking' various yards explaining that I was looking for a farrier and please could I see their horses feet, and there are some dubious looking feet from recommended farriers.


----------



## Getbackboys (18 May 2022)

backache 🤣😂 i was taught by my old farrier how to trim barefoot and then studied and studied, reading loads watching videos, still get farrier out once a year to check all is good but i trim them myself, having taken a shod horse never been barefoot before to now being fully sound barefoot, having had 3 ponies borderline laminitics, i have been able to keep on top of their feet with 100% recovery. i have invested in a little stool. i even use a cordless grinder for the toes and quarters to get a nice roll, horses dont mind it at all.  i trimmed a friends two ponies and she handed me £10 for both. clearly doesnt know what goes into trimming correctly, whether it has thin soles, thick soles, underrun heels, false soles etc, but never mind, it was a favour


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 May 2022)

Getbackboys said:



			backache 🤣😂 i was taught by my old farrier how to trim barefoot and then studied and studied, reading loads watching videos, still get farrier out once a year to check all is good but i trim them myself, having taken a shod horse never been barefoot before to now being fully sound barefoot, having had 3 ponies borderline laminitics, i have been able to keep on top of their feet with 100% recovery. i have invested in a little stool. i even use a cordless grinder for the toes and quarters to get a nice roll, horses dont mind it at all.  i trimmed a friends two ponies and she handed me £10 for both. clearly doesnt know what goes into trimming correctly, whether it has thin soles, thick soles, underrun heels, false soles etc, but never mind, it was a favour
		
Click to expand...

You do know that tho you can do your own, it's not permitted for you to trim other people's equines? Unless you are outside the UK.


----------

